# Popinator: unmissable! :-D



## Luca Lazzari (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't believe it...

The Popinator - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2012)

Who cleans up after these people!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> I can't believe it...
> 
> The Popinator - YouTube


Me either. I can make a fool of myself all  by my self. Wheeee
kades


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 18, 2012)

Finger foods, e.g. chips and popcorn, and computer keyboards do not go well together.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 18, 2012)

Who eats one kernel at a time?!  Yet another machine that fills a non-existent need.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't let my dogs hear about this.  They will be plotting ways to get it to work with a bark!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 18, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Who eats one kernel at a time?!  Yet another machine that fills a non-existent need.



Now if it POPPED corn in a nice big batch with butter on it at a voice command of "pop" I would find it VERY useful.  My microwave burns it all the time


----------



## TomW (Sep 18, 2012)

*Scared People Do*



Andy M. said:


> Who eats one kernel at a time?!  ...


I do because I'm scared about biting down on an un-popped kernel and I eat more popcorn than most people.

Tom


----------



## jabbur (Sep 18, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Now if it POPPED corn in a nice big batch with butter on it at a voice command of "pop" I would find it VERY useful.  My microwave burns it all the time



I was thinking similar thoughts.  If it popped the corn AND did the shooting too, that might be cool.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2012)

That has to be one of the silliest consumer items I have seen yet.


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2012)

Now...how to teach the dog to say pop.......


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> Now...how to teach the dog to say pop.......



Their lips don't move the right way.  The nearest Beagle gets is "Berk".


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Their lips don't move the right way.  The nearest Beagle gets is "Berk".



Maybe I could get Cooper an iPhone and teach him to make the iPhone say pop.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> Maybe I could get Cooper an iPhone and teach him to make the iPhone say pop.



Now, that might work, though Siri would interpret it as pox, or bop, or something else.  An iPad might be more accommodating to Cooper's paws, an iPhone is awfully tiny.


----------



## chopper (Sep 18, 2012)

But I want an iPad. I get one before Cooper, right???


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2012)

I would think so.  You can pronounce "pop", right?  Unless Cooper has his own credit card, in which case you're out of luck.


----------

